# RIP Mister Fishy- I miss my little guy :'(



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

At the beginning of September last year I was at my cousin's wedding reception. The centerpieces were (As went with the theme of the wedding) one gallon fishbowls with red and black gravel and a red Betta. At the end of the reception they asked people to take the Bettas home, and after a bit of begging, my parents agreed.

I had him from that moment on until last night. He died last night while I was asleep, and I woke up to see him lying on the bottom of his tank. He had done this before but he wasn't moving at all, not even when I shook the tank a teeny bit (Just moved the base like a half inch towards me). I took out the fish net and stuck in it and he was dead :'(

I took him outside to the back of our backyard where we bury all dead small animals (Except the guppies). That's where all of the goldfish that we had as kids were (I had one, it lived for like 4 years, my brother's always died), the 6 hamsters I had had over the course of 2-6 grade (They were dwarf hamsters- I had 2 at once, then 3, then 1, I didn't have multiple ones die on me every year). I buried him back there and put a seashell on top  

I miss the little guy  I kind of expected it, because he started losing color a couple weeks ago, and I put him in QT and he started getting better, so I put him back in his tank, but yesterday his color was just gone, and he wouldn't swim at all, except to the surface for air.

I still feel bad


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

awww I'm sorry for your lose.Thats like my story of how I got Carlisle accept they were in vases not bowls.I lost my Carlisle alittle while ago too, I was super bummed I loved my old man I had him almost two years but he was atleast a year old when I got him.So remember you gave your fish the best life you could and they love you for it.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks....

Oh well....

My dad said I can divide my tank up and get new Bettas over spring break, so it's not as bad as it could be.

I still miss him though


----------

